# Long term rentals ?



## Judy Bostock (Oct 25, 2016)

Good Morning all ! We are currently living in BG and looking forward to moving to Greece. I am finding it difficult to find sites that advertise long term rent houses. Any advise on this would be great. Preferably country house with land or very large plot as we have doggies ! The area we are looking is Kavala perhaps inland a little 20 mins tops.


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Judy,

Last year I stayed on Corfu for 4 months in a rented house.
My system to find a place was that I went on holiday there for a few weeks, and asked every Greek person that I met if they knew about houses for rent.
Do you know a bit of the Greek language already?
I could give you a few simple sentences that you could use.
Of course there are always people to be found locally, who speak English and could translate your questions for you. 
I have an aquaintance that lives on the island Thasos, she might know a bit more about how to go about things.
You could send me a personal message or email?


----------



## ekek (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello!

???????? ???????? - ???????? ??????? | Spitogatos.gr
Σπίτια και διαμερίσματα προς Αγορά, ή Ενοικίαση.Βρείτε τα καλύτερα μεσιτικά γραφεία στην Ελλάδα. Spiti24.gr : Ο διαδικτυακός τόπος για να βρεί

I live in Greece and these are the sites i use when I look for places to rent. I think you can browse in english too.


----------



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Greek Home Greek is another site to look for rentals


----------



## Judy Bostock (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies x


----------

